# Govt rules for delivering baby in singapore



## nidhi1234

Hi,

I am an indian citizen working in malaysia. I will shifting to singapore around first week of dec.

My due date is February first week.

I have got dependent visa for singapore but I have not seen any doctor in singapore yet and i am applying for approval to deliver in singapore this week, Which may take one month according to government website.

Please let me know if there is any government rule for above situation. 


Can I still deliver in any singapore hospital. Do hospitals still entertain international patients in their seventh and eight month of pregnancy?

Thanks,
Nidhi


----------



## beppi

With a residency visa (DP), I believe you do not need approval to give birth in Singapore.
Hospitals (especially the private ones) are used to foreign patients who come to Singapore just for treatment, and I have also known a lady who came here on very short notice to deliver a baby from a problematic pregnancy (for which the risks were much higher in her home country) without any buerocratic problems. You'll of course have to pay for everything from your own pocket - depending on the hospital it can be up to S$10000 for a normal birth, more with caesarian or in case of complications.


----------



## nidhi1234

Thanks for your reply.

I am already seven months pregnant. I did not know about this rule.

I wrote an email to KK hospital last month to get Dr. Shefali Tagore appointment but I did not receive any response.

when I called their helpline number they told me that we do not take patients after six months of pregnancy. I am trying for other hospitals as well.

I was worried that as I have dependent visa I need approval for delivering baby in sinagpore. 

Please see attached website link to Singapore Immigration & Custom Authority on requirement for foreigner delivering new born in Singapore:

Check ICA website - they have specified rules for Visitor Seeking Permission To Deliver A Child In Singapore

I just wanted to confirm that as a dependent visa holder I do not need approval. I am still trying for KK hospital. 

Please let me know if you have any information about it.

Thanks


----------



## beppi

It is common to register with a hospital at least three months before the expected birth date.
If you are later and the hospital and/or doctor does not have available slots, you should look for another one.


----------



## Avipsa

Hi Nidhi,

I am dwelling in the similar situation like yours. Working in Malaysia and want to go to SG for delivery. If I apply DP in SG, will there be any impact on my EP in Malaysia?

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## BBCWatcher

Avipsa said:


> If I apply DP in SG, will there be any impact on my EP in Malaysia?


Why would you apply for a DP? As mentioned upthread, ICA has a visa to deliver a baby in Singapore. That visa should not have any impact on your immigration status elsewhere.


----------



## simonsays

Avipsa said:


> Hi Nidhi,
> 
> I am dwelling in the similar situation like yours. Working in Malaysia and want to go to SG for delivery. If I apply DP in SG, will there be any impact on my EP in Malaysia?
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon


Is there any reason why you want to deliver in Singapore ? 

Ampang Putri Hospital attracts a lot of foreigners.


----------



## Avipsa

Thanks for your reply.
I would like to come to SG for a period of 6 months, as I m taking maternity leave and I don't think with this Visa I can stay for so long. So thinking of applying DP...what you suggest? My husband got a job in SG, so he will be moving soon...hence planning for the delivery there


----------



## BBCWatcher

The link I provided is one option. It tells you how to apply for a 6 month Long-Term Visit Pass to deliver a baby in Singapore. The application can be lodged online.

Alternatively, just move with your husband. Once your husband has an Employment Pass and a fixed monthly salary of S$5000 or more, you/he can apply for a DP. With an in-principle approved DP you can move to Singapore and stay as long as the DP is valid and renewed. (It's dependent on your husband's status.) Yes, your move to Singapore could jeopardize your immigration status in Malaysia. That's up to the Malaysian government. If you don't want to move to Singapore, then don't get a DP. Get the 6 month LTVP ICA describes in the link I provided, if you qualify.


----------



## simonsays

Avipsa said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I would like to come to SG for a period of 6 months, as I m taking maternity leave and I don't think with this Visa I can stay for so long. So thinking of applying DP...what you suggest? My husband got a job in SG, so he will be moving soon...hence planning for the delivery there


Adding on to what BBCWatcher said, Delivering in Singapore for foreigners isn't cheap.

If your husband has a high paying job, with benefits, consider Singapore. If not, it will burn a big hole in your pocket.


----------



## Avipsa

Thanks so much for the useful info. I will try to get the 6 months LTVP, as I have to join back in my job in MY after maternity and then search job in SG.


----------

